# New to Pigeoning



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

First I would like to say THANK YOU. Although I haven't posted, I have found all my answers up until this point on what to do.

My story. So I live p/t in Panama. We were having our giant mango tree cut back and one of the workers found this baby bird on some of the cut down foliage. No idea how she survived that, but yay. Since the only place I saw pigeons was at the very very top of the tree, I make the choice that I couldn't just put him back. So I built a make shift nest to hang her in the tree so maybe his parents would find him. I guess he got super hungry, because she jumped out. As I have an outside dog, I was worried for the lil guy and it was at that time, I decided she needed to be brought in. I found your site and from that determined that for the night I could feed him some mush grain and peas. I mixed plain crackers with peas with warm water and pulverized it and fed her a lil. I also determined his age to be about 8 days. The next day I bought some bottle nipples, some kaytee handfeed pablum stuff and one of those natural hanging basket made of coconut husk with a dish towel in it for her to sleep in. Luckily it's always 30+ C here so I didn't have to worry too much about keeping him warm. 

Fast forward a bunch and she is pecking at seeds and drinking water, with ample encouragement. Also been eating some peas and corn and cooked brown rice, sort of as treats. He can sure pick the corn out of that! Though meals are still mostly pablum. She is about 19 days old now and is already making wee lil hop/fly attempts.

Anyhow that is where I am at

Now that he isn't sleeping a lot of the day and is becoming more active what can I do?

She sometimes squeaks at me and nibbles at my toes and fingers. When I offer food he refuses (unless it is corn...lil glutton!) What does this mean?

At this age do pigeons still get sat on by their parents? Does she need snuggles?

I will have more questions coming up, since I plan to release eventuall (I only live here part of the year) Luckily I might be able to release at an eco lodge, where I'll set up a pigeon hut and give them ample money for food and treats just in case the pigeon cant do all on his own.


Let me know if I'm doing anything wrong and anything in addition I could be doing right(er)

Again, thanks so much for all the information I have already found on here, it has been a literally been life saver to that little bird.


----------



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

*pics*

pictures (8, 11, 13, 17 days)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You have done very well so far !

Thank you for saving him. I am trying to figure here if he/she is a Feral Pigeon or a Dove. Based upon the early pics, I would have said Pigeon, but if he/she is 19 days old and only as large as the last photo....then I would have to say a Dove (also the feather pattern and coloration is more of a Dove...and you mentioned the nest in the TREE ~ Pigeons do not build tree nests).

OK so what you have there is some sort of Dove, perhaps a Mourning Dove although down in Panama I am sure there are some other species as well. Azuero Doves, for instance, which have brown wings although creme-colored chests...

It is good that he is eating on his own.

Now that he is more active, just give him more supervised wandering time (indoors of course, do not let him outside now). If you wanna take him outdoors for fresh air and sunlight (very good for their health and feathers ~ but do not leave him in direct sun for very long) then do it in a safe cage.

No, he doesn't need to be sat by a parent at this point, as he is now feathering.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are my next impressions:

Whether Dove or Feral Pigeon.....he is small and undeveloped for his age, I think. Perhaps he is a species which fledges late, but most Doves are grown enough to fledge by 19 days. Yours, clearly, is not ~ still having pin feathers on his head and yellow thready feathers all over the place.

So....you have done great to keep him alive and happy...but he is stunted. I would, ASAP, either find some baby bird formula somewhere (either locally or have it shipped) such as Kaytee Exact, and begin handfeeding him quite often...

Or...find some Parrot pellets (formulated diet) of one of a number of brands...Kaytee, Zupreem, Harrison's, LaFebers, Roudybush, etc. Get a size which would be appropriate for a Cockatiel or small Conure, and handfeed him pieces of those...probably warmed and softened in hot water (but let cool to lukewarm before feeding).

This will give him more nutrients than your makeshift diet so far. Also, it assures lotsa hydration. It will probably not cause a 'growth spurt' at this point (he will always be runty) but it will get him nutrients he seems to be lacking now and it will make him more robust and healthier.

Alternately, IF there exists down there a facility which can take over the raising process (and will not just take him in and kill him), that is another option.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally....

From your description he/she has bonded with you....and you found him VERY young. I do not believe he is going to be releasable at this point. There is a 'formative age' for Columbids (Piegons and Doves) where they learn and bond from their parents (or in your case, human Step-Parent). Oftentimes (I would say 'almost always, actually) a human-raised and bonded Columbid cannot 're-learn' to be Feral; particularly one in the care of a human for almost a month.

If there is even a chance, he would have to undergo a very structured acclimation process in a closed aviary with others of his species, although again that cannot even happen now due to his undersized-ness.

I do not know Doves as well as Pigeons, but IMHO....your Pal is likely now a Companion Dove, no longer a Feral one. Acclimated to a human friend/keeper. 

I am not confident that the setup you propose for his future.....release with a feeding station.....is realistic. I think you should come up with a Plan B: set him up nicely with cage, mirrors, sticks, etc, and find someone to care for him the months you are away.

Again I will defer to anyone who is more familiar with this sorta species, but that is how your situation looks to me.

BTW he was definitely a goner had you not saved him, obviously. Good work there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they (doves) do hang with their parents untill they fly well and it should be eating on its' own totally by now, I would not feed it baby food anylonger. this could be an Violaceous Quail-Dove.


----------



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

The starting age was an estimate, the first picture I posted I guessed 8 days. But I have had him since the 26th of June and the last picture was from the 5th of July. 

Since the 2nd day having him, I have fed him Kaytee handfeed stuff. Today I tried leaving him in the early am to find his seeds and water dish on his own. Well, when i got up his seeds were everywhere and he pooped in his water, suffice to say he is not ready for weaning. 
I'll take a new picture today. If he can't be released, I'll have to figure something out. I'm only here a few months out of the year. I doubt there is an aviary, but i'll ask around.

Thanks for the input =)
I'll try to get a new picture


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you said he was eating seeds I assumed he was at least 15 days of age which is when they wean. actually 11 to 15 days of age. when they eat on their own then they are weaned from being crop fed. if you don't think he is ready then feed him. choosing the bowls or crocs to put in with him will help him not make such a mess. a croc that can't be tipped over and not over full will help, he needs to see the grains to get used to them and know they are food, you pecking at them with your finger before handfeeding him can get him interested and even pop a few down the back of his throat to swallow them. by a month old he should be flying.


----------



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry, my terminology is incorrect, thus causing confusion. =/ 
I have never directly crop fed him, way to scary, i feed him with a bottle nipple filled with kaytee handfeed pablum stuff. He will eat seed, but only a little and only if i put it right up to him and show him a few.

He seems bored though. He has full reign of an entire room, but I feel bad for not entertaining him.


----------



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Today
(July 8)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Really adorable ! OK, well...you did *double-great* then, because the Kaytee food is really the best stuff he can have when a baby.

I wouldn't disagree with your timeline. He (she ?) seems a few days old in the first pic and you say 10 days transpired between the first and last pic.

So, yeah, somewhere in the 13-18 day old range.

Again, just doing a quick online search, the Violaceous Quail-Dove fledges between 14-18 days; the Mourning Dove fledges between 11-15 days; the Azuero at around 19-20 days.

Your pal really does not look close to fledging size or maturity, though. He might have been malnourished when you found him (I would hazard to say probably)...which is why he may be a runt.

But heck, we dunno what he is exactly; so maybe he's a normal sized whatever-he-is. Maybe someone can do some quick online websearching and see if they can match him up to a particular Dove of a particular age.

Nevertheless....to put it succinctly...he considers YOU his Mom. Doves are usually very skittish with humans; had you found him a few days older, he probably would have been far more nervous and untrusting of you. He appears quite comfy with being handled by you and all. 
These are signs of a human-bonded bird; they generally are poor candidates for a release attempt. 

Heck, you don't have to find someone with an Aviary. Just set him up in a nice cage with perches and a mirror or two, food dishes, etc. And just give him run of the place for part of the day, then cage at night. In this way, he can develop a secure feeling for the cage and perhaps would be easier for someone to watch after for the time you are away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OOooapieceofCandy said:


> Today
> (July 8)


nice dove! usually they will pick more seeds up as time goes by, they will beg for feedings even after they know how to eat seeds, you will know when the time has come. nice job of it!


----------



## OOooapieceofCandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you, everyone has been so hopeful!


----------

